# Are all the Channels playing faster music???????!!!!!!!



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

After reading the thread about the 70's on 7 and listening to the channel I went to other channels and noticed the same thing. I listened to the 70's on 7 again, 20 on 20, and The Pulse and the music all sounded faster. I was doing my listening today on Directv. The radio in my car is XM, but I was last driving and listening to the radio on Saturday night. The music I was listening to on The Pulse and 20 on 20
sounded fine Saturday night. I also listened to the Elvis Channel and The Underground Garage that night, but Directv doesn't have these channels so I couldn't compare them. What is going on here?

EDIT: I just went out to listen to my car radio and on all the channels I have pre-set the music was faster on all of them :eek2: They didn't sound at all like they did Saturday night :girlscrea


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So, what you are saying is that the Underground Garage doesn't really play punk music, just sped up ballads???


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

What was your speed? Everybody knows that the speed of the music is directly proportional to the speed of your car.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe they're playing their records on the 78 RPM setting? Heh, I'm not THAT old, but my parents had some of those around the house when I was a kid. lol

I do know there are various delays in the broadcast of DirecTV depending on the box processing the signal. I had music playing upstairs and downstairs via DirecTV and had two different boxes. When I'd reach the steps, it sounded like I was in a night club with the slight echo. Not what you're talking about though.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> So, what you are saying is that the Underground Garage doesn't really play punk music, just sped up ballads???


Seriously or "Siriusly" it sounded like the singer or singers were singing a whole song without taking a breathe at all :eek2: There were no pauses at all in any of the songs. And I don't know of any singers that can actually do that


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Seriously or "Siriusly" it sounded like the singer or singers were singing a whole song without taking a breathe at all :eek2: There were no pauses at all in any of the songs. And I don't know of any singers that can actually do that


Kenny G? :lol:

But "Siriusly"...Don't they use some sort of weird two-tiered broadcast on each channel where one is ahead of the other so that when you have a brief signal drop that it can "keep up" and "catch up"? Maybe something;s gone haywire with this?

Oh, and I've been listening to Holly mostly this week so I haven't noticed this problem at all.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Kenny G? :lol:
> 
> But "Siriusly"...Don't they use some sort of weird two-tiered broadcast on each channel where one is ahead of the other so that when you have a brief signal drop that it can "keep up" and "catch up"? Maybe something;s gone haywire with this?
> 
> Oh, and I've been listening to Holly mostly this week so I haven't noticed this problem at all.


Well if Kenny G could sing like he plays the Sax may be he could do a whole song without taking a breathe :lol: I haven't done any listening to Holly this week so I'm glad it is OK. I don't want to even think about faster than normal Christmas music


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well everything sounds fine to me now--both on Directv and in my car radio


----------

